# Komplete Kontrol mk2 and Cubase Question ...



## Olfirf (Oct 27, 2018)

Does anyone have KK mk2 and uses Cubase? I haven't found information on how this works and NI's documentation and product videos are rather commercial-like than having any information in them what you can really do with it.

So, how does host automation work? When I initialize the KK-S-series remote in studio settings (I had the software installed via Komplete 9), I see a white stripe on my first 8 tracks, as it is the case with any Mackie control device. Now, does that mean, KK mk2 only works kind of like any Mackie Kontrol with 8 tracks per bank and I have to select that via bank switching? 
What happens, when I move within Cubase (via mouse) beyond the 8th track? Does it bank automatically to the next 8 channels?
How about selecting "track 598" in my template? Will the bank selection follow that mouse selection or do I have to select the bank from the KK keyboard?
Also, I read some rather discouraging posts on the Steinberg forum, that for some people KK stopped working with Cubase 9.5 ... has it been fixed by now? 
Can you recommend KK mk2 for Cubase?
Thanks!


----------



## Olfirf (Oct 29, 2018)

No Komplete Kontrol and Cubase users around?


----------



## Olfirf (Oct 30, 2018)

Really? Nobody?


----------



## Olfirf (Nov 3, 2018)

I guess Komplete Kontrol in Cubase is a waste of time, then ...


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 3, 2018)

Olfirf said:


> Does anyone have KK mk2 and uses Cubase? I haven't found information on how this works and NI's documentation and product videos are rather commercial-like than having any information in them what you can really do with it.
> 
> So, how does host automation work? When I initialize the KK-S-series remote in studio settings (I had the software installed via Komplete 9), I see a white stripe on my first 8 tracks, as it is the case with any Mackie control device. Now, does that mean, KK mk2 only works kind of like any Mackie Kontrol with 8 tracks per bank and I have to select that via bank switching?
> What happens, when I move within Cubase (via mouse) beyond the 8th track? Does it bank automatically to the next 8 channels?
> ...



Hey Olfirf, There are many Cubase 9.5 users here that use KK, perhaps just not as many MK2 owners yet. But the basics are the same. As long as your using Cubase Pro, and not elements you should get track focus, so any track you're using will pop up on the keyboard, or you can use the keyboard to control which track are highlighted in Cubase.
https://www.native-instruments.com/...ete-kontrol-s49-mk1-no-instance-focus.326263/

Personally I use an S61 with Pro Tools which does not have track focus, yet I still find the keyboard useful for playing all my NKS compatable sounds, as the lightguide, controllers, and sliders are great. I even use the built in arppegio. But as far as KK software for browsing sounds, it leaves a lot to be desired. Stil, for me it is better than any other controller I could use, just for the complex number of Kontakt instruments I have. Not to mention synth control. 

All the controller data and automation is recorded to your midi track when you record, so playback and editing along with the rest of your midi data is a breeze. Here is an integratino video from them that might explain some things better:



I wouldn't worry about it not working, complaints on that are dated from last may and there have been a number of updates to KK and Cubbase since then. No recent complaints that I can find, which would be a huge problem if it still existed. Hopefully some here with more personal experience can chime in. Cheers.


----------



## Olfirf (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks X-Bassist. Finally, at least there are any Cubase users who have any KK product!  But, as you said, I am particularly interested, if and how that track awareness works and this is not part of KK mk1 keayboards. 
With Mackie control protocol ist is absolutely impossible for the bank to follow your mouse selection. And that is something I definitively do not want! With my large track numbers I cannot accept being forced to bank and nudge through my template with buttons. The bank of 8 channels has to jump to whichever track I select with my mouse. Otherwise this aspect is utterly useless to me. So, if any mk2 owner using Cubase could tell me, that would be great!


----------

